# New Melody Maker



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

http://www.gibson.com/allaccessFeatures.aspx?aliaspath=/AllAccess/Meet the New Melody Maker

Pretty cool if ya ask me. Word on the street(internet) is that they are gonna go for around $350 US. :rockon2:

Still not a fan of the headstock but oh well.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it's really cool. The singlecuts were from '59 and '60 (and very early '61 I think), I have a '60.

Pretty good sounding pickup in that soundclip. At that price I'll bet they sell a shitload of them.

And I agree, I'm not a fan of the headstock either :smile:


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

That looks really cool! I used to think the headstock was weird but I've made peace with it now.  I just love simple guitars like this and the Junior! And dwagar, you're right - the pickup really sounds way better than I expected! The cool thing is that if they're selling for $350US, routing them for a P90 wouldn't hurt a bit.

Jim


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

or go nuts with the mods :wink: :










SD Lil 59 Bridge, Classic '57 Neck.
and yes, the jack is moved to the bottom.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Bolt on neck?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

nope set neck.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Geez, that's not bad. Especially for $350 USD. 

But why, in my heart of hearts, do I just know that someone at Gibson initially thought they should charge $1350 for it? Hahaha. :banana:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The other style Melody Maker they had was regularily sold at at 'blow out' sales at the Guitar Centre and Musicians Friend for $249 or less. I picked up a used one for $200 US. They were a great little guitar. I am not sure if they will still offer them or not:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Is that a 70's LP Case?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hah ya good eye. I bought it at a garage sale for $10, with a 70's Hondo LP copy. I sold both and made quite a profit


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

OK. Let's have a look at this thing.:










A single coil in the neck. A P90 single coil in the bridge. A volume pot. A tone pot. No pickup switch. Output jack in a funny place. All mahogany body and neck. 

Will it be available in Canada??? If so, how much will Yorkville Sound determine that it should be sold for ??


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

That isn't a P-90. The original had something weird like a P-60 in it or something, and that is what the RI will have.

And I don't think that is a single coil in the neck. It's a name plate. When you see a bigger photo, it says "Melody Maker" on it.

That input jack is in one bizarre position though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> That isn't a P-90. The original had something weird like a P-60 in it or something, and that is what the RI will have.
> 
> And I don't think that is a single coil in the neck. It's a name plate. When you see a bigger photo, it says "Melody Maker" on it.
> 
> That input jack is in one bizarre position though.


Yeah, you're right. From the photo I saw it looked like two pickups, one a P90.

Watched the video on it this time.. I wonder what amp and pedals the guy was using??? I don't think I could get anything near that sound with what little I have.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Well I've pretty much made up my mind. I'm getting one, if that price is for real. It's just such a cool guitar. I've never been a fan of the headstock but always liked the meldoy makers. And I like this one even more.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

You've got to remember the original '59 Melody Maker was a notch below a Junior which sold for a whopping $149.00. I think the MM was $99.00. It cost money to route the body for a jack! It may be too thin anyway. A real '59 MM is a kickass blues guitar if nothin' else. evilGuitar:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

nope, it's not too thin for a jack, have a look back at the pic of my '60. 

It is too thin for a standard jack plate tho.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Another cool thing about this new Melody Maker is it's supposed to have a 50's type-neck, not the skinny ones Gibson seems to put on their non-Custom Shop "reissues".

Jim


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

On another forum someone posted photos of a mod they did where they switched the tone knob and the input jack around. It still looked a little weird, but a lot better positioning.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I think using a cable with a right-angled plug would almost be a necessity.

Jim


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Jim Jones said:


> I think using a cable with a right-angled plug would almost be a necessity.
> 
> Jim


For sure. I use those on all of my guitars that have the cord sticking straight out of the body. Less chance that you'll accidentally whack it and crack the wood surrounding the jack.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm going to play Devil's Advocate here:

Is it just me, or is anyone else sick to death of Fender and Gibson constantly re-releasing old models?!?!? Why can't Gibson make a new melody maker (I do love the old melody makers, don't get me wrong here) and make it cool?

Are they all tapped out of ideas, or just playing it safe?


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

To be honest, this kind of thing really appeals to me. Of course I'm a huge fan of a different time musically, too. They could've outlawed the writing of new music in 1975 and I'd be fine. 

Jim


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I have to give Gibson credit for this one though:

http://www.gibson.com/DigitalGuitarNew/gibsonDigital.html


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I'm going to play Devil's Advocate here:
> 
> Is it just me, or is anyone else sick to death of Fender and Gibson constantly re-releasing old models?!?!? Why can't Gibson make a new melody maker (I do love the old melody makers, don't get me wrong here) and make it cool?
> 
> Are they all tapped out of ideas, or just playing it safe?



They did make a new Melody Maker. I owned one. There are photos of it earlier in the thread.

I like traditional guitar models, and I like that fact they are reissued now and then so that we can actually afford to buy them. Vintage Melody makers can go for 3 times what the new one will cost.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hamm, they still have their new models, but there is a good market for the players that want a vintage-style axe but won't put out the cash for a real one.

With this MM, it looks like Gibson really nailed the 59/60 one.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Plus there are tons of companies making unique instruments. I have owned Ibanez guitars that were great. I currently own a Reverend guitar which I love.

To me the best designed guitar ever was a Telecaster though. It's about as simple as you can get, and it works. So if it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I'm going to play Devil's Advocate here:
> 
> Is it just me, or is anyone else sick to death of Fender and Gibson constantly re-releasing old models?!?!? Why can't Gibson make a new melody maker (I do love the old melody makers, don't get me wrong here) and make it cool?
> 
> Are they all tapped out of ideas, or just playing it safe?


I think the reason Gibson and Fender continue to make the same guitars over and over again is they both peaked early. The solid body electric guitar was more or less perfected by the late fifties. They've both tried introducing new models but all have been commercial failures. They could make something different but not likely better. Although there are hundreds of guitar makers today, they are nearly all fundamentally based on the Les Paul, ES 335, Strat or Tele designs. There are exceptions, but they are not ruling the guitar world.

Also, the solidbody electric is joined at the hip with rock & roll and defines the music sonically. When a completely new musical form comes along, maybe a new guitar design with a different sound pallette will become accepted.

Other musical instruments that reached their evolutionary peak hundreds of years ago are still made pretty much the same way today. Maybe the next step is a digital stringless guitar!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I understand that they are affordable and what not, but I still can't make sense of it - it should just be the 2007 model Melody Maker 1 volume, 1 tone & 1 single coil pickup. You could still get it with the full line of finishes, and as some people have suggested, change the headstock and relocate the jack.

They could still do that for the same price, and keep this as the entry level Gibson. What would be wrong with that? 

I guess my point is that re-releaseing old vintage models is a getting to be a little over done lately. It's kind of like saying "remember when we made good guitars?" instead of saying "the Melody Maker is back and better than ever".


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> it should just be the 2007 model Melody Maker 1 volume, 1 tone & 1 single coil pickup. You could still get it with the full line of finishes, and as some people have suggested, change the headstock and relocate the jack.


That would be a Les Paul Junior.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm with you on that Lester. I like the junior too.

I guess I can't get my head around discontinuing the Les Paul Melody Maker for 2006 and then re-releasing it in 2007 as the Melody Maker. It's the same guitar with a pickguard and a 'feaded' paint job. I'm not saying it's a bad guitar, just alot of smoke & mirrors.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's a perfect example of progress:

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=3454

by Lowtones right here on this board. I would call that a Cadalac V, and much nicer than any V Gibson has put out - but that's just my opinion.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

That is a nice looking guitar. The reason for the headstock is simple: no glued on wings. Keeps the cost down. I like it though. It may find a home here.evilGuitar:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I'm with you on that Lester. I like the junior too.
> 
> I guess I can't get my head around discontinuing the Les Paul Melody Maker for 2006 and then re-releasing it in 2007 as the Melody Maker. It's the same guitar with a pickguard and a 'feaded' paint job. I'm not saying it's a bad guitar, just alot of smoke & mirrors.


It looks like the new MM actually is a MM. Last years model was not historically correct so they've probably had people "demanding" they do it right. Now there will be people asking for the '60's style or the SG style or a 3/4 model and they can milk this for a few more years.

I agree with your overall point. I wish they'd just make the best Les Paul Standard or Custom or Jr. or Melody Maker they can make, instead of the Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop Standard Special Super-Duper Faded Classic Studio Premium Plus reliced by Tom Murphy with Jesus as an assitant bullshit.:rockon:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Amen brother!!!!!

Fender and Gibson have so many freaking types of strats, LP, etc. that it is impossible to keep track. If it's a Strat it should have xyz, if it's an LP it should have a,b,c. Instead we get "standard", "vintage", "classic", "plus", etc etc.

I actually get sick of trying to keep it all straight and often cannot be bothered to even look at new guitars. Make a couple of basic models, make then ALL a bit cheaper, allow me to mod with aftermarket parts if I want to. But that isn't as sexy and the marketing department wouldn't have any new BS to dream up. Keep making reissues that are 100% accurate until the new reissue suddenly emerges, and you can spin the BS til you drop.

Gibson should have an "inspired by" guitar that is inspired by actual Gibson guitars.


TG





Lester B. Flat said:


> I agree with your overall point. I wish they'd just make the best Les Paul Standard or Custom or Jr. or Melody Maker they can make, instead of the Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop Standard Special Super-Duper Faded Classic Studio Premium Plus reliced by Tom Murphy with Jesus as an assitant bullshit.:rockon:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

The interesting thing with Melody Makers I think is that for between $1000-2000 or so you can have a real '59/'60.
I only paid, I think, $650 for my modded, refinned '60 last year.
I prefer the SC's, but early 60's double cuts are even cheaper (put in 2 humbuckers and have the Joan Jett vibe).

So, why buy a new reissue for $350 when I can buy a real one for $650?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

dwagar said:


> The interesting thing with Melody Makers I think is that for between $1000-2000 or so you can have a real '59/'60.
> I only paid, I think, $650 for my modded, refinned '60 last year.
> I prefer the SC's, but early 60's double cuts are even cheaper (put in 2 humbuckers and have the Joan Jett vibe).
> 
> So, why buy a new reissue for $350 when I can buy a real one for $650?


If you can find one, absolutely. Better hurry though, it seems once a guitar is reissued the originals jump up in price. I bought a '75 Tele Thinline for $700 in 1999. Two years later I had it appraised at $2000.00. Last night a super clean '74 sold on e-bay for $7500.00 CAN! 

Even though yours is modded, its value probably has gone up with the reissue.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I suppose that is true, I never thought of it that way.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

What I really want to see is some photos of the Satin White Melody Maker. They only have sunburst photos up on the Gibson site so far.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

FYI

Spoke with the guys at L&M on the weekend and it looks like they are a couple of weeks out and will be going for $350 or so...damn cheap!!

Also looks like it will be a limited run but they don't know what the numbers are at this time. If you want one then the best thing is to put a deposit on it before they come in. The sunburst is already gone from the Steeles shop.

This info came from the guy checking his computer and talking to the manager..don't know if it is accurate.

Bev


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

btw, I noticed Folkway has a very cool '66 (double cut) two pickup MM for $1599 (link is in the 'I broke the neck..' thread)


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Bevo said:


> FYI
> 
> Spoke with the guys at L&M on the weekend and it looks like they are a couple of weeks out and will be going for $350 or so...damn cheap!!
> 
> ...


I was just coming to ask about that. Thanks for posting.

According to the infamous "Clown Puncher", Gibson will lose money on each one of these that they sell. The more they sell, the more they'll lose. And it's not like they don't realize that. (After all, Henry J. went to Harvard!)


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> What I really want to see is some photos of the Satin White Melody Maker. They only have sunburst photos up on the Gibson site so far.


Here ya go:


































So, where can I get one? And a Lollar P90? Anyone post good instructions for routing?

Ha! I just checked on craigslist and some guy in Vancouver is trying to sell one of these for $750: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/610886231.html


----------

